# Ever cut masonry with a Circular Saw?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

A 7" Circular saw "Skil saw" is all I have. So I just happened by a masonry blade for it at Menard's...
I also just borrowed a 10" chop saw from a friend today but the blade I have is too small for it.

I am cutting concrete stepping blocks that are 12" square but only 1" thick. Trying my best to keep from renting the "right" tool.

Doing this real soon today, any help appreciated!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not intentionally! It's real hard on a carbide blade.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Cutting concrete/brick with a masonry blade in a handheld circular saw is doable, but can be hard on both the saw and you. The amount of dust created is phenomenal - it will coat every square inch of your work area, the saw and you! Make sure you wear GOOD eye and ear protection, as well as a GOOD respirator (the sand in the concrete generates a lot of silica dust = really bad for your lungs). The dust is also very abrasive - it will get into the bearings on the saw and will ruin it is short order. I would be really annoyed if someone borrowed one of my saws, intended for woodworking, and then used it for cutting masonry. Need I go on?

If you only have one or two things to cut, it might be worth the hassle and aggravation, but for more than that, do yourself a favor and rent a wet saw. The motors in these things are sealed against the dust and the constant flow of water on the diamond impregnated blade keeps it to a minimum anyway. With the MK201 I have, I can cut through a brick in about 5 seconds and the cut surface is as smooth as glass!

Brian


----------



## Larry T (Jan 2, 2008)

*...I had a cement block project a few years ago and needed to cut many blocks...I bought a cheap circular saw from Harbor Freight and used a diamond blade to fit...the saw was toast and discarded after the project, still have the blade... I only paid $36 bucks for the saw...just a thought...*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've done those with my tile cutter saw I got at Lowe's. They aren't very pricey, have a water bath the blade stays in, cuts great!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 15 or 20 worm drive Skillsaws most have been used to cut masonary of various types at one time or another over the years....it is dusty so do your work outside, blow the motor area out after you're through, wear a dust mask, and eye protection....it should work fine...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Try cutting only a partial depth at a time. Takes a little longer but easier on the saw.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have cut quite a few cinder blocks, pavers and adobes with a 14 inch cutoff saw. I use a masonry blade and detatch the saw from the base and use it like a big skill saw. If you do this be really careful and take light cuts (see Richards comment) or the thing can get away from you. The blade won't cut you but it can sure take off skin!! Don't ask me how I know!!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I did exaclty what you are talking about, concrete blade in my circular saw and cut concrete steping stones off at an angle. Worked like a charm, I cut about 1/8 inch each pass and half way thru the stepping stone just split along the line. NOT smooth as glass (like a wet saw) but surely good enough for my purpose. So far my circular saw has not given out, but I only cut 3 or 4 stepping stones. Guess when it does give out I will blame it on the concrete dust?!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys! Just came in for a break, have to take advantage of 50 degree days!
I am borrowing another saw tonight, wet saw for cutting tile. I have to go to Lowe's for 
a 10" masanry blade or two at $4.77 each (I called). I am also mixing mortar and laying block
for the 1st time.


----------



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 9" angle grinder with a diamond blade I use for cutting stone/concrete. It works very well although the dust is a problem so I usually put the slab on the lawn and have the hose trickle on the slab whilst I cut to keep the dust at a minimum. Water and electricity are a dangeroous combination. My home is fitted with a leakage protection so any fault cuts the power within milliseconds but I am still very careful. 
Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave saws barefoot.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

here is what I used... No more than what I have to cut, the Circular saw with $3 blade worked just fine. 








I have about 4-6 more blocks to cut and install, then the faces of the steps will be rocked.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I cut "slump-stone adobe" concrete block(don't ask how many!!) with a worm-drive Skill Saw. No problem at all. All done outside. Use a dust mask!! The saw you are using may not take the beating.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

We just had to remodel our home due to a flood. That effort included moving drains in a slab floor...one 5" think. The slab was cut down about 3" to 4" with a regular worm drive skill saw and a diamond blade. There was dust but NOT lots of it. We plugged the saw into a GFCI...and a second person trickled water from a plastic bottle with a 1/8" hole drilled in the top right in front of where the blade cut. That cut the dust down a lot. We wore masks as well. It's messy, but it works. Just take your time. 

I bought the diamond blade at Harbor Freight for around $12. When we were done cutting...I just threw it away.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

This set up works for the small blocks I am working with. I am basically copying the steps Ray Dunakin put in his back yard. 
It's a good thing I had a stiff breeze outside today to help carry the dust away from me, this helped a bunch! 
I hope to start facing the steps tomorrow with mortar and foil.....?


----------



## mike452 (Nov 7, 2020)

also, I,m looking for this answer.
thanks guys


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

well, there's a lot of information in this 11 year old thread... of course it depends on how much you are cutting, and how much dust you can stand... cut a little, put a blade in a circular saw and put up with the dust, cut a lot, get a wet saw.


----------

